# of or in which



## Liz^_

Buondì,
ecco il pezzo che mi crea problemi, e sotto il mio tentativo:
The trustee may exercise the following powers:
-to  vary   or  amend   or  consent   to  or  not  object  to   the  variation   or amendment of the trust deed of any unit trust units or sub-units  or other 
interests *of or in which are for the time being included in the assets of the Trust Fund *or in which the assets of the Trust Fund or any of them have ben invested;


-variare o modificare o acconsentire o non opporsi alla variazione o alla modifica dell’atto costitutivo di qualunque unità, fondo di investimento o sottounità o altri interessi ......................o nei quali i beni del Fondo Fiduciario sono stati investiti

Any help?


----------



## Archilochus

_dei quali_ ?


----------



## Liz^_

ma "interessi dei quali sono inclusi nei beni del Fondo Fiduciario" non ha senso..


----------



## Archilochus

Well, it's legalese: a language constructed by and for lawyers... Maybe the best thing to do is simply drop the 'of or in' and translate "other 
interests *which are for the time being included in the assets of the Trust Fund*" I don't think that would alter the fundamental meaning.


----------



## Liz^_

Yes, by dropping that the sentence is quite clear but I am afraid I'm not getting the real sense beacuse of "of or in"...I hate legalese


----------



## Archilochus

"I hate legalese" - I hear you. I think that the "of or in" is just a way for lawyers for say "all of which".

By the way, Black's Legal Dictionary is the dictionary for English-language legal terminology. The online site is here.


----------



## Liz^_

Well thanks then !!


----------



## Archilochus

OK. I added something you find useful to my previous comment.


----------



## Liz^_

that's great!Grazie!


----------



## sorry66

Shouldn't the first bit be just 'which' (re # 4)? 
It makes more sense like that, given what follows.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Liz^_ said:


> units or sub-units  or other interests *of or in which   are (for the time) being included in the assets of the Trust Fund  *or in which  the assets of the Trust Fund or any of them have ben invested;


Il "legalese" (e mettiamolo tra virgolette) si limita spesso ad aggiungere tutte le preposizioni possibili, per non limitare il campo di applicazione, fornendo un pessimo italiano ma un sintetico esposto della situazione. Come quando nei moduli è scritto " e/o ", che dà una congiunzione o un'alternativa, includendo così tutte le possibilità, senza che l'assenza di qualcuna di esse possa essere appiglio a una impugnazione.

Chiaro che le preposizioni vanno attribuite ai sintagmi cui si riferiscono.
_o altri interessi di ...
o nei quali ...
sono al momento inclusi
of_ sta con _interests_, mentre _or in which_ costituisce la situazione alternativa che il "legalese" non vuole tralasciare.
Almeno secondo me.
Io separerei la frase diversamente per avere un senso.


----------



## Mary49

Ma "are for the time being included" ha come soggetto "interests"? Perché "...altri interessi di o in cui sono inclusi..." secondo me non funziona...


----------



## sorry66

I think the subject is all of the following: 'The trust deed of..... interests'

I'm not sure why quasi.stellar has bracketed 'for the time' 
'for the time being' is like 'for the moment'


----------



## Liz^_

quasi.stellar said:


> Il "legalese" (e mettiamolo tra virgolette) si limita spesso ad aggiungere tutte le preposizioni possibili, per non limitare il campo di applicazione, fornendo un pessimo italiano ma un sintetico esposto della situazione. Come quando nei moduli è scritto " e/o ", che dà una congiunzione o un'alternativa, includendo così tutte le possibilità, senza che l'assenza di qualcuna di esse possa essere appiglio a una impugnazione.
> 
> Chiaro che le preposizioni vanno attribuite ai sintagmi cui si riferiscono.
> _o altri interessi di ...
> o nei quali ...
> sono al momento inclusi
> of_ sta con _interests_, mentre _or in which_ costituisce la situazione alternativa che il "legalese" non vuole tralasciare.
> Almeno secondo me.
> Io separerei la frase diversamente per avere un senso.



Non è un problema attribuire le preposizioni ai sintagmi cui si riferiscono, anzi è la cosa più semplice e immediata da fare. Il problema è che la frase con queste preposizioni non ha alcun senso.
Guardiamo insieme la frase completa:

_variare o modificare o acconsentire o non opporsi alla variazione o alla modifica dell’atto costitutivo di qualunque unità, fondo di investimento o sottounità o altri interessi *dei quali* *o nei quali* sono attualmente inclusi *nei *beni del Fondo Fiduciario .._


Non ha proprio senso..


----------



## Mary49

Io credo che non sia "in + which", ma la frase dovrebbe essere letta così: "...other interests of or in / which are...", dove "of or in" è un tutt'uno, sono le due preposizioni rette da interests (interessi di o in) e "which" è il pronome relativo riferito a "interests".
http://www.cmu.edu/open-field/images/ofef-note-template/2014-04-01-ofef-convertible-note-.pdf    "...means any shares of capital stock or other equity *interests of or in* Maker...".
L'unico problema è che nella frase di Liz non c'è un sostantivo ( o nome); magari è stato "saltato"?


----------



## Blackman

Manca qualche virgola, ma ci fidiamo dell'interpretazione dei madrelingua:

The trustee may exercise the following powers:
-to vary or amend or consent to or not object to the variation or amendment of the trust deed of any unit trust units or sub-units or other
interests *of or in which are for the time being included in the assets of the Trust Fund *or in which the assets of the Trust Fund or any of them have ben invested;

_*Il fiduciario ha facoltà di esercitare i seguenti poteri:*

-*variare o modificare *(variare o modificare sono la stessa cosa)* o acconsentire o non opporsi alla variazione o alla modifica *(acconsentire o non opporsi sono la stessa cosa, in più è opinabile che sia un potere...) *dell'atto costitutivo di qualunque unità, fondo d'investimento (?) o sua sottounità o altri interessi *(interessi in senso lato, secondo me, non interessi derivanti da investimenti) *ad esso relativi o *( riferito a unità, fondi, sottounità e interessi) *al momento facenti parte dei beni del Fondo Fiduciario o nei quali *(nelle unità, fondi, sottounità e interessi) *beni del Fondo Fiduciario o degli altri *(sempre riferito a unità, fondi, sottounità e interessi)* siano stati investiti.
*_
Come diceva quasistellar, è evidente il tentativo di includere qualsiasi possibilità, e il risultato finale ne risente in modo pesante. In sostanza, il potere è esercitabile a cascata sugli atti costitutivi di qualunque asset di proprietà del Trust Fund, anche a dispetto di eventuali incroci societari, organizzativi, logistici e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Liz^_

Così mi sembra abbia senso! Il problema delle virgole si pone non solo in questo paragrafo ma in tutto il documento, e spesso crea fraintendimenti. 
Domanda.. perchè il (?) in fondo di investimento?


----------



## Blackman

Liz^_ said:


> Così mi sembra abbia senso! Il problema delle virgole si pone non solo in questo paragrafo ma in tutto il documento, e spesso crea fraintendimenti.
> Domanda.. perchè il (?) in fondo di investimento?



Sempre per il problema delle virgole, mi pare che tu abbia tradotto _unit trusts_ con _fondo d'investimento. _Secondo me sta per _trust a sé stanti/singoli trust o loro sottounità_, sempre riferibili agli asset del Trust principale. Il primo unità è riferibile al Trust principale, mentre le sottounita lo sono a (eventuali) singoli "sottotrust".


----------



## Liz^_

effettivamente potrebbe essere così, ma la mancanza delle virgole mi confonde, soprattutto quando si tratta di elenchi..
Grazie mille per il supporto!


----------



## Blackman

Tra variare e modificare non avverto nessuna differenza, mentre _acconsentire_ potrebbe essere inteso in forma esplicita, cioè palesando in forma scritta la propria non opposizione. Solo speculazioni. Io scriverei Fondo Fiduciario maiuscolo per chiarire meglio la differenza con eventuali fondi fiduciari diversi facenti parte degli asset del primo.
_*
Il fiduciario ha facoltà di esercitare i seguenti poteri:
*
-*variare o modificare o acconsentire o non opporsi alla variazione o alla modifica dell'atto costitutivo di qualunque unità del Fondo Fiduciario, fondo fiduciario o sua sottounità o altri interessi* *ad esso riconducibili o al momento facenti parte dei beni del Fondo Fiduciario o nei quali beni del Fondo Fiduciario o degli altri siano stati investiti.*_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

quasi.stellar said:


> Il "legalese" (e mettiamolo tra virgolette) si limita spesso ad aggiungere tutte le preposizioni possibili, per non limitare il campo di applicazione, fornendo un pessimo italiano ma un sintetico esposto della situazione


Questo è sicuramente vero, però spesso la questione è un'altra.
I grossi studi legali che fanno traduzioni asseverate (prezzi molto alti, ma certificazione che la traduzione sia corretta e fedele all'originale) si rivolgono a traduttori professionisti che hanno competenza non solo in materia linguistica, ma anche in diritto. E' ovvio che se io non capisco un accidente di argomenti legali neanche nella mia lingua poi io non riesca a tradurre un testo legale dall'inglese all'ìtaliano, solo che essendo questo tipo di traduzioni ben pagato, tutti  le vogliono fare..


----------



## Mary49

@Blackman   Perdonami, oggi sono molto lenta nella comprensione...   Vorresti per cortesia spiegarmi come sei giunto alla tua traduzione (peraltro pregevole)? Come sei arrivato a "..._*altri interessi* *ad esso riconducibili o al momento facenti parte*_..."  da "...other interests *of or in which are for the time being included*..."? Lo so che si può andare a senso, ma vorrei capire la grammatica e la sintassi...


----------



## Blackman

Almeno con gli habitué mi sembra superfluo ricordare che sono tentativi e proposte suscettibili di miglioramenti. Detto questo, ho trascorso mezz'ora a scomporre e a cercare un riferimento sensato per ogni sostantivo. La grammatica non aiuta molto, qui appare piegata agli interessi del senso che si intende dare. Nel post 16 ho cercato di spiegare cosa si riferisce a cosa.


----------



## sorry66

I think there is a difference between 'vary' and 'amend' as the first implies 'changing' and the latter 'correcting'.
Ok, swings and roundabouts but that's the nature of legal documents.

The main trust has units and sub-units, each of which have corresponding deeds.
It's not clear that the varying or amending power applies to the other interests or to the trust deeds of the interests (if such a thing exists).

We know (somewhat flimsily - as we've not seen the rest of the document) the following:

There may be  other interests, of which the  profits  etc. ( who knows!) are  included in the Trust fund. (in red in the OP text below) or the interests themselves are  included.
There also may be  other interests,  in which the Trust Fund assets have been invested. (in blue in the text below)

The trustee may exercise the following powers:
-to vary or amend or consent to or not object to the variation or amendment of the trust deed of any unit trust units or sub-units or other interests of or in which are for the time being included in the assets of the Trust Fund or *in which *the assets of the Trust Fund or any of them have been invested;

Red part  - The 'of which' doesn't make sense as there isn't a noun clause like 'profits' that follows. 
'In which' doesn't make sense either, unless you completely reorder the phrasing and then it would parrot the blue part.
Blue part - The 'in which'  here makes perfect sense.

I think the author started writing the sentence thinking he could incorporate the red and blue part in one clause and then decided that he couldn't. He then failed to score out the 'of or in' in his final version. It's just bad editing.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Paulfromitaly said:


> I grossi studi legali che fanno traduzioni asseverate ... si rivolgono a traduttori professionisti che hanno competenza non solo in materia linguistica, ma anche in diritto. E' ovvio che se io non capisco un accidente di argomenti legali neanche nella mia lingua poi io non riesca a tradurre un testo legale dall'inglese all'ìtaliano...


Assolutamente vero. Io sostituirei però "hanno" con "dovrebbero avere".
Di fatto non dovrebbe trattarsi di una traduzione ma di una "trasposizione" di situazioni simili ad istituti simili. Una volta individuata la situazione, reale e legale, corrispondente, solo allora si può fare una traduzione che abbia un senso nelle due lingue.



sorry66 said:


> I think the subject is all of the following: 'The trust deed of..... interests'
> 
> I'm not sure why quasi.stellar has bracketed 'for the time'
> 'for the time being' is like 'for the moment'


Chiedo scusa, ho sbagliato le parentesi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

quasi.stellar said:


> Assolutamente vero. Io sostituirei però "hanno" con "dovrebbero avere".


No no, HANNO.
Gli studi legali seri si avvalgono della collaborazione di traduttori preparati e affidabili, pagandoli profumatamente.
I "professionisti" meno seri invece vanno al risparmio, rivolgendosi a persone con scarsa competenza linguistica e nessuna competenza nel campo specifico della traduzione, con i risultati che tutti noi abbiamo sotto gli occhi quotidianamente.


----------



## King Crimson

I agree with Sorry's analysis of the OT, the part in red just doesn't make sense as it stands and we can safely assume there was some error by the author. That said, we can guess different ways to amend the text so that it makes sense, but in the end it's just guesswork and we'll never be able to know for sure what the right version should be like. Bottom line: ask the author, if you can


----------



## Pietruzzo

Liz^_ said:


> The trustee may exercise the following powers:
> -to vary or amend or consent to or not object to the variation or amendment of the trust deed of any *unit trust* units or sub-units or other
> *interests of or in* which are for the time being included in the assets of the Trust Fund or in which the assets of the Trust Fund or any of them have ben invested;


According to the following definitions:

unit trust    (econ.)    fondo comune di investimento aperto(WR)

Intetest:a. A right, claim, or legal share: an interest in the new company.(TFD)

I think that "units", "subunits" and "interests of or in" all refer to "unit trust", so we could reword the sentence this way:
…to vary…any units or subunits(of the unit trust) or other interest of or in (the unit trust) which…
In Italian:
variare…l'atto costitutivo delle unità e sottounità dell'"unit trust"(fondo comune) e di altre partecipazioni dello stesso o nello stesso che facciano parte al momento delle componenti patrimoniali  del fondo comune o in cui le stesse o parti delle stesse sono state investite.


----------



## sorry66

I think we can safely assume that the interests are connected with the unit trust, whether it be interests in the unit trust or interests arising somehow from the unit trust. Don't ask me, I'm long way from being a financial expert.
Of course, it could be rewritten along the lines of the following but the problem with the OP remains a grammatical one:
'...the trust deed of any *unit trust* units or sub-units or other *unit trust interests , of *which the trustees are, for the time being, including in the assets of the Trust Fund'
Still doesn't resolve the problem of the 'of or in'. I can't see how I can fit in the 'in which' here with 'included'.


----------

